# Giro Empire sizing



## TLN

Hi all.

When I've bought my 1st bike shoes I decided to go with Empire VR90. Bought one in size 45.5/US11.5 and damn, those are narrow. Was able to put down 100 miles in several rides, but sold em after that. Ended with Republic in size 46/12. Definately bigger, I might end up with 45.5, but they don't make em in half-sizes.

Those are MTB shoes. Now I'm looking for 3-bolt shoes and want something stiff, like Empire VR90. Can anyone confirm how road-specific Empire ACC or Empire SLX compares to Empire VR90? I expect to be exactly the same, and that I have to go with 46/US12.

I'm also looking at other shoes, like S-works 6 or sub-6. If anyone can comment how those two compares to Giro - that would be very very helpful. Missed a very good deal on wide Sub6 and kinda regret it now.

Vic


----------



## Oxtox

just bought Empires in size 45, wear size 11 street shoes.

it's a good fit for my narrow-ish foot.

46/12 sounds like what you'd need in them.


----------



## ddave12000

It's tough to say. Depending on the brand, I wear 13 or 14 in street shoes. I have found that Giro shoes fit me perfect in 48 which I believe is a 13.5 us size. I have these in factor, factor tech lace, privateer, and empire VR90. All have a pretty similar fit.


----------



## TLN

I've tried Specialized S-Works 6 yesterday in US11/45 and surprisingly it fits good. It was tight with thick sock, but with thin one it will be even better. But it's about twice as much compared to Giro. Hm.


----------



## spookyload

I just got some Empire vr90. Size 45. Fits exactly like my Sidi Wire and Drake. I wear a 44 in Sworks road shoes. Northwave is a 43.5 or 44.


----------



## TLN

spookyload said:


> I just got some Empire vr90. Size 45. Fits exactly like my Sidi Wire and Drake. I wear a 44 in Sworks road shoes. Northwave is a 43.5 or 44.


Looks like Empires are a bit smaller then Sworks. 
Got a good deal on Sworks road 6 in 45.5. I've tried 45 before and was able to fit, but it was quite snug fit 45.5 sounds better to me. Will receive shoes in a week or so.


----------

